# Doe acting bucky



## dhansen (Feb 14, 2010)

My doe, who is due any day now, is acting all bucky.  She is sniffing the others' pee, curling up her lip, trying to jump on the other does, etc.  Anyone else have this issue or at least seen this?  This is new to me.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep, normal around here, especially with a couple of does.  You can count on them to get in the "mood."


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 14, 2010)

I was laughing at Jinx the other day, because in between contractions she'd stick her head in Penny's urine stream and curl her lip.  

I told her she could act like a buck all she wanted, she still had to have that baby, she wasn't fooling me....


----------



## lilhill (Feb 14, 2010)

Goats can be so silly.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got a 'bucky' pregnant first-timer. She mounts all the other goats and paws at them flapping her tongue the way a buck does. She makes our buck nervous when she does it to him lol! I wonder if she's carrying a boy and it's hormonal...my mom says that her voice got deeper while she was pregnant with my brother. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 15, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I told her she could act like a buck all she wanted, she still had to have that baby, she wasn't fooling me....


----------



## chandasue (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought this was funny when I read it earlier... But now just today MY prego girl was curling her lip after sniffing the other's behind, peeing on top of where the other one had just peed and bossing her around! They're crazy!


----------

